# Top Ten Resorts - what about 10 ten resorts by regions?



## seema (May 28, 2006)

In the past, the top ten resorts would first list the top ten world-wide, and then the top ten resorts by each geographic region. I no longer see the latter lists? What has happened with the latter lists?


----------



## Makai Guy (May 28, 2006)

seema said:
			
		

> In the past, the top ten resorts would first list the top ten world-wide, and then the top ten resorts by each geographic region. I no longer see the latter lists? What has happened with the latter lists?



With the *database system* for ratings introduced in the last year or so there is no need for separate regional top ten lists.  You can sort any of the regional displays by any of the displayed columns via clicking on the column headings.  To sort by rating, click on "Rating" at the top of that column.

Note that the reviews/ratings database is a TUG Members-Only feature.


----------



## pedro47 (May 28, 2006)

Makia Guy thanks for explaining the ratings system by area.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks Doug.

I like learning new things about the features of Tug.

Thanks also for all your behind the scene work & that of the  other volunteers too.

Best regards,
Richard


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jun 2, 2006)

Dummy question but last week (before the system when out for few days) i was able to see the OVERALL rating of all the resorts in the world but now i cant see them at all...    I am only getting the timeshare reviews menu that is sort by region... What should i do to get the overall rating again?  thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 3, 2006)

jesuis1837 said:
			
		

> Dummy question but last week (before the system when out for few days) i was able to see the OVERALL rating of all the resorts in the world but now i cant see them at all...    I am only getting the timeshare reviews menu that is sort by region... What should i do to get the overall rating again?  thanks!



Not a dumb question at all...It has changed a tad.

Resort Ratings are now listed in whats now called "Resort Search"...this option should be at the top left hand corner of the reviews page that loads by default when you log into the TUG website.

We will shortly be adding that search to the top of the Reviews page to alleviate further confusion and make things a bit easier.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jun 3, 2006)

Found it! Thanks!


----------



## mlsmn (Jun 27, 2006)

Where do I go to find all resorts rated 9-10
all resorts rated 8-9  etc.

I can't seem to find it or is it gone?
I miss it

If this was answered in another post -I can't find it

Thanks


----------



## Dean (Jun 29, 2006)

I must be blind, would someone tell me how to list say all Caribbean timeshares together.  All I can figure out how to do is pull up each island or area separately.  I know how to sort them once I get them listed.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 30, 2006)

We are working to add both of those items (and more) into the new search box.

Sorry for the inconvenience at the moment!


----------



## Dean (Jun 30, 2006)

TUG Improvements! said:
			
		

> We are working to add both of those items (and more) into the new search box.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience at the moment!


Thanks, I though I was missing something.


----------



## Dean (Jul 14, 2006)

TUG Improvements! said:
			
		

> We are working to add both of those items (and more) into the new search box.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience at the moment!


I see this change has been made, great job.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 14, 2006)

You may likely see timeouts on some of the larger "global" searches...we are working to fix that as well...but this is a more complicated issue coming from our hosting provider....hopefully we can get it worked out...but from my checking it only impacted one or two regions when you choose "include all"


----------



## Keitht (Jul 15, 2006)

It's really good to see that an effective search facility is now available for the resorts database.  It would be even better if there was an obvious way to access the search screen    Going to the Resort Ratings screen doesn't seem the most obvious way to me - or have I missed something?
Maybe a subtle heading along the lines of "Resort Search" might help?   

Note:  This post was made with tongue firmly in cheek but I can't find a "tongue in cheek" smilie.  The huge efforts being made behind the scenes really are appreciated.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 15, 2006)

No...you are absolutely right...we plan on adding the entire "Resort search" box to the main Resort Ratings screen as well...replacing the text at the top with it.

Just a bit more time consuming than a cut and paste im afraid =)


----------

